# P7m8



## Charlie

Shot my HK P7M8 again today. Sweet, even with cheapo ammo, fires everytime, very accurate. Too bad it's only 9mm but I love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

That's a all steel gun isn't Charlie? I was looking around at the show yesterday for one. Nobody had it.


----------



## -gunut-

I have never been able to shoot one :smt022


----------



## jwkimber45

If you see one, BUY IT!!!!


----------



## Charlie

Baldy said:


> That's a all steel gun isn't Charlie? I was looking around at the show yesterday for one. Nobody had it.


Yep, it's all steel. Are you looking to buy one or just handle one?


----------



## Charlie

-gunut- said:


> I have never been able to shoot one :smt022


Really? This was my first time and it seemed OK. Have you tried very much?


----------



## -gunut-

Charlie said:


> Really? This was my first time and it seemed OK. Have you tried very much?


To shoot one? I don't know anyone that has one.


----------



## Charlie

My mistake. I thought you meant you couldn't shoot one very good. I just misread your post. Duh! Come to Texass and I'll let you shoot mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

*Look first..*



Charlie said:


> Yep, it's all steel. Are you looking to buy one or just handle one?


 I was looking to handle one before I did anything as I can usually tell if it's for me or not by handling it.:smt1099


----------



## z28smokin

-gunut- said:


> I have never been able to shoot one :smt022


That makes two of us.


----------



## Hevchev50

I bought my AF date coded one in April of '06 and STILL haven't fired it. I actually put it up for sale on the CA forums as NIB. Kept getting requests for pics but no replies except from people trying to lowball me. I decided to keep it for now and am going to take it out to the range here in the near future and put some rounds through her. Charlie, just out of curiousity, what kind of groupings were you getting with your ammo and at what distance? Also, I've been reading on other forums that there is word from HK Reps that limited numbers of AH (2007) date coded models will be coming into the country later on, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Charlie

Off hand gettin' 4" groups (standing up, no sandbags, etc.) at about 50 ft. Not real good but it was me not the gun. I'm probably gonna' keep mine for a long time.


----------



## Clyde

Standing Offer - If you are every in Kentucky 

to burn some powder in a German Staple gun :smt033


----------



## mike468

Charlie said:


> Shot my HK P7M8 again today. Sweet, even with cheapo ammo, fires everytime, very accurate. Too bad it's only 9mm but I love it. :mrgreen:


Agreed. I love mine, extremely accurate (fixed barrel), easy recoil management, solid heft (steel gun). Plus it's dead easy to conceal. If it were a single stack .45 it'd be a perfect CCW gun. As it is, in 9mm it's still a sweet piece.


----------



## hberttmank

The P7M8 is quite a unique pistol, one of my favorites and a must have for the H&K collector. I don't think there is any pistol I can draw and shoot double taps with as quick as the P7. One of the drawbacks to me is that after a few quick magazines, especially in the summer, the frame above the trigger gets hot. Also the price of the mags is a bit high.


----------



## FallGuy

Looks great!


----------



## Nra-Life-Member

Looks real nice.. 

I read that one needs to clean this ofter with the "cheaper" ammo due to the "diryy" gas that is given off.. Any comments so far?


----------



## brennankg

I recently picked up a PM8.
I LOVE IT! I had forgotten how nice these were to shoot. They do get hot after a handful of mags though.

NRA LM,
I haven't noticed it getting particularly dirty, and I've been feeding it nothing but white box ball.










B.


----------



## Hevchev50

I finally shot my M8 this past weekend after waiting one full year. Incredibly accurate and fast follow up shots. The recoil is more than my Glock 19 using the same ammo but it's pretty much a non-issue for me.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member

brennankg said:


> NRA LM,
> I haven't noticed it getting particularly dirty, and I've been feeding it nothing but white box ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B.


Good to know.. Thank You!


----------



## liled

*P7*

One of the best shooting handguns of all time. I just got thru shooting my P7 PSP. The only thing I can say is clean it every 300-500 rounds and you will not have any problems!

Ed


----------



## bhpfan

I used to own one and all I can say is that it is one of the most ultra-accurate pistols out of the box. :rock: You'll never need to customize that pistol except if you want to hard-chrome it or install nite sites. :smt066

It has a very slim profile to allow for concealment, but you need a good holster for it as it is a fairly heavy pistol for only 8 rounds. The only drawback that I can find with that pistol is that it gets extremely hot after shooting like 20 - 30 rounds.:smt076

Besides that con, it is a very sweet shooting pistol. :smt023

Enjoy!


----------



## drummin man 627

For those of you looking into the P7s, check this guy. He seems to deal in a lot of police turn-ins. He has some for $679. 
Click here: http://www.summitgunbroker.com/1925651.html


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

That's not an M8, it's the the Old PSP version...

I haven't got to handle one in person yet, but I've been looking into the P7 online, and I'm seriously considering buying one when I turn 21 in Dec.

They imported a bunch of old german Police P7 PSP's, so it's normal to see used PSP's are going for 600-700 now, but I think the P7 *M8* would be worth the extra $ because it's the newer version with a heat shield over the gas tube, and the more traditional mag release style, which I'd prefer.


----------



## bac1023

The P7M8 is awesome. Its one of my favorite 9mms. Here it is with my only other HK, the Mark 23.


----------



## spacedoggy

bac1023 said:


> The P7M8 is awesome. Its one of my favorite 9mms. Here it is with my only other HK, the Mark 23.


I did not follow guns much in the 90's because I was raising a family on a tight budget. As soon as they were out in 2003 I started back up.

This year was the first time I ever heard of the P7M8. I thought what an ugly gun. I picked one up at a gun show and said the same thing. Then I started reading about them and I now understand what makes them one of the best pistols ever made. They are no longer ugly to me but a work of art.

What I don't understand is the reason H&K would discontinue this pistol and why didn't the other gun companies come out with their own version? If I came into a lot of money it would be the 3rd gun on my list of guns I would buy. The last gun show I went to I held one again and thought WOW.

You have a very nice pair there.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member

My understanding with all the other alloys on the market, this was too expensive to make and make a large profit. After all it's only 8+1 rounds.. Look at what you can buy a Walther PPS and Glock 26 for.

Maybe someone will make this in the USA under license - but I would not old my breath..


----------



## Mike Barham

We'll never see new-production P7s again. The gun requires some hand-fitting, and is just too expensive to produce. It's always been a gun that appealed to very serious shooters, with design features that only appeal to people who really know about guns and shooting, and at a price that scares away everyone who doesn't.

Maybe it would be revived if, like the 1911, it was on the cover of every gun magazine on the planet every month for five years straight. But then again, even HK doesn't spend THAT much on advertising.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Mike Barham said:


> We'll never see new-production P7s again. The gun requires some hand-fitting, and is just too expensive to produce. It's always been a gun that appealed to very serious shooters, with design features that only appeal to people who really know about guns and shooting, and at a price that scares away everyone who doesn't.


 Regarding the appeal and such, I believe you're right on. Those that appreciate the design involed and the mechanics, will like and buy the P7 models. Those that simply see them as a low capacity, expensive metal pistol won't. The later is not the market HK looks at for this model but it's that market that is the majority of firearms buyers now. Ppl are wanting the latest and greatest whiz-bang hi-capacity polymer design.
However, regarding the comment about never seeing new production P7's again...while not P7's there is a batch of brand new P7M8's that have just arrived from Germany to Trussville, AL. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham

Blkhawk73 said:


> However, regarding the comment about never seeing new production P7's again...while not P7's there is a batch of brand new P7M8's that have just arrived from Germany to Trussville, AL. :smt023


That's a good thing! My understanding was that HK would discontinue the pistol after the 25th anniversary edition (which was 2005, I thought). Maybe they have reconsidered, or these guns were built before that? Are these the "AG" date code guns?

I would be _very_ pleased to see the P7 live on, even if I am a Glock guy for reasons unrelated to the P7's excellence.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Actually after the Ann model P7M8 there was the "last of" model whcih turned out to be followed by another batch which was assembled around the same time yet had a later date code. This latest batch is the second batch this year of new production P7M8s to be imported and yes, they are coded correctly as "AG". 
I believe so long as there's enough call for them, HK Oberndorf will keep them in a limited production schedule much like a few other models. A single production run a year can be done and saticfy the demand beofre another run is required. The've done this with Experts, Elites and the Socom model USP's as wella s the SL8 and USC.


----------



## Mike Barham

That is excellent news. Thanks for the update - I sometimes miss gun info out here!


----------



## FallGuy

Sorry to bring up and old thread, but I am looking to trade in my Kahr P9 and upgrade to the HK P7. I know I will have to throw in an additional $300 to $500 but I am sure it is worth it. Anyone know where I can find a new or slightly used one?


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Someone from around here recommended this P7 forum to me. it's where I found mine, and there is usually at least one person trying to sell a P7.:smt1099


----------



## PhilR.

FallGuy said:


> Sorry to bring up and old thread, but I am looking to trade in my Kahr P9 and upgrade to the HK P7.


There are about six or seven different flavors of P7. Do you want a PSP, or an M8, or M10, or M13, or K3?......

PhilR.


----------

